# Rapido 985F External screens Request



## BobbyT (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello
Could anybody please tell me where I can purchase some external screens for my Rapido A class 985F MH (2004).
I tried Silver Screens (no luck) and Taylor made (told that the lady who used to make then has retired.)
My wife is a brill machinest and could make them herself if we could find where to obtain the material. 
Thanks in advance to anyone who can give advise.
Best Wishes
Bob


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Could try here

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/silver_screens_isomat_a.htm


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Screens*

Hi we got our Burtner screens from Van Comfort you could try them.

Steve


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Have you tried www.silverscreens.co.uk/ they supplied me last year for my 2004 Luxor A Class. Contact 01274 872151 very helpful. They do list a section Rapido 'A' class 2004 to 2006 (Mercedes or Fiat 2.8 engine).


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A previous topic on the same subject;
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-116635-where-can-i-buy-silver-screen-material.html


----------

